# Anyone out there watch True Blood?



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Any vampire fans out there?

I am kicking myself as the first episode of season 4 has started and I have missed it! How annoying!!!

Anyone watch it? Can they fill me in? x


----------



## CFA (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi lollipops
Love love love true blood and just watched episode 8 tonight (got it on DVD) 
This season is fab -hope you manage to get caught up
X


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Love it too! Have you managed to catch up yet?


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi girls,

Yes caught up! I am loving this series! R u ? x


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Of course! 
I'm loving the change in Bill and actually quite concerned for poor Eric    Oh and I'm most happy the werewolf is back   
Are you tempted to read the books? I hear good things about them. x


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I love Bill! He's looking mighty fine!

I have read all the books, they are fab! I read them before the first series started,defiantely a must!! X


----------



## CFA (Feb 8, 2012)

Finished series 4 at the weekend and I miss it already! It was brilliant!!! Roll on series 5.
X


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

CFA- I am so jealous!!   How did you get the boxset of series 4? I am really loving the chemistry between Sookie and Eric right now, really like thye softer Eric!


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Love true blood to! Eric being all soppy is making me feel a bit sick though yuk! Love Bill, he's hot


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Love love love true blood! Have read all the books and I am the biggest fan of the tv show! I am an Eric fan but have to say I am not a fan of his new softer side. However alcide is looking hot and as always Jason makes me smile!

Marleymoo fancy seeing you here


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Good old Jason Stackhouse, you have to love him!! haha! 

The books are amazing arent they! Someone told me there's a new hardback out, I will check on Amazon now! 

I also love Sam Merlotte - he's a hottie!


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Moocat, It must be cat thing! Yeah, love Eric too! Do you watch Grimm? xx


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Lolipop - I have to agree


----------



## moocat (Aug 12, 2008)

Marleymoo no not watched Grimm - is it any good? I do watch the vampire diaries and the walking dead!!! My DH thinks I am mad!!


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Grimm is fab - you should deffo check it out. If you like vamp diaries (I do too) you'll love secret circle too!!

My fella thinks I'm nuts too, thinks it's for youngsters. I keep having to remind him that I am 12 years younger lol 

xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

I watch vamp diaries too & read the books. i love perving at the bunks, those Salvator brothers are just yummy! 

What channel is this Grimm on? x


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Grimm is on watch. It's based on the grimm brothers tales. Its spooky but fab!! xx


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Has the series been on long?x


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Think I'm on the 4th episode but I reckon you can just pick it up and it's a diff' story every week. xx


----------



## CFA (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry been away for a while.....
Have seen today series 5 of True Blood is on FX in the autumn!! 
Not long till more Eric <3<3<3
X


----------



## lollipops (Oct 17, 2009)

Gutted its the end of True Blood Season 4 - but can't wait till Autumn for more vampire goregousness!!!


----------

